# Facebook Fair Fund claim



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

I received a notice that I might be able to share in the distribution of a 100 million dollar settlement fund. The notice via EBC Direct. A claim needed to filed in respect to the transactions from January 2016 to January 2018. The settlement was in respect to FB selling data for political purposes[ I think]. Anyways I filed an on line claim with supporting documentation . I had at peak 170 shares of FB during this period. I suspect individuals will not complete this paper work but institutoion investors will. It look like only purchases during this period are eligible to claim. I haven't got a clue what I might get for a distortion. Anyone else receive this notic?


----------



## d00little (Jul 2, 2017)

I got it too. I had about 70 shares at peak during this period. I was considering not even applying thinking it might be only a few dollars and the possibility of my online records not going back that far. Now that I see I do have bought and sold confirmations still available I'll probably apply.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

d00little said:


> I got it too. I had about 70 shares at peak during this period. I was considering not even applying thinking it might be only a few dollars and the possibility of my online records not going back that far. Now that I see I do have bought and sold confirmations still available I'll probably apply.


I had no trouble finding copies of my transactions with RBC Direct. Make sure you have photo shots or saved documents before you try filing on line. Also get a copy of your June 2018 statement and January 2016. If you photodhot it is fairly easy to upload.


----------



## d4bonato (2 mo ago)

Anyone receive a check yet? Or e transfer pay out?


----------

